# TAMIS Procedure?



## acbarnes (Feb 7, 2012)

Our physicians would like to bill a TAMIS procedure as a 45171 or 45172 (transanal excision of rectal tumor). The TAMIS procedure is not a TEMS but another type of laproscopic technique for performing an excision of rectal tumor. "During a TAMIS procedure, thin surgical instruments are placed through a soft but stable surgical platform that rests inside the anus. The platform permits full visualization of the rectal growth allowing surgeons to precisely access and excise the abnormality. The intact growth can be removed through the anus allowing pathologists to more accurately evaluate and diagnose its thickness. The defect where the growth was removed is then closed with internal stitches. There are no permanent scars on the abdomen or around the anus." Has anyone else billed for a TAMIS?

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC, CGSCS


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never code this before but from researching it I'd suggested 0184T.  

TEMS/TAMIS is pretty much playing on words as they are using endoscopes and scopes are minimally invasive in nature.  The Drs. can use the same scope they use for Laparoscopic procedures but it's still just an endoscope that is going trans-anally 

I think this video will clarify it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw8YqCZodP8

Good Luck!


----------

